# Chrome Rims?



## milehi (Jan 12, 2006)

Still STRONGLY considering a '06 in March. Def. the silver or grey metallic color in a 6 speed! I see a few pictures on here of cars with the chrome rims. Is this an option? I do not see it listed anywhere. I know that you can have it done aftermarket. Where did some of you get it done at? Also, I want the sport appearance package, and an aftermarket sunroof. I thought I read that the SAP only comes in like 3 or 4 colors, and then you could paint it to match if your GTO is not one of the pre-made colors. About how much is the SAP and then if you had to paint it and have it installed? Anyone have any good experience with an aftermarket sunroof? I heard you could get it done for around a grand? Any advice is appreciated, and I am still really looking forward to getting a new GTO!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The SAP kit was over 2K when I got it in October, but I've seen it for less lately. You can get it in prime also. To paint the rocker mldgs,frt spoiler and rear cover you're probably looking at around 5-600.00. I would seriously reconsider the moon roof idea. Too many factors that can be disappointing. Also head room will be reduced when it's installed. Do you really want someone cutting a hole in the roof of your brand new car...? Then fabricating the headliner so it fits?
Most Chrome wheels are Chrome Plated by an outside source. The ones I have seen pit and peel after a few years. Do some research on this before you have them done.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> The SAP kit was over 2K when I got it in October, but I've seen it for less lately. You can get it in prime also. To paint the rocker mldgs,frt spoiler and rear cover you're probably looking at around 5-600.00. I would seriously reconsider the moon roof idea. Too many factors that can be disappointing. Also head room will be reduced when it's installed. Do you really want someone cutting a hole in the roof of your brand new car...? Then fabricating the headliner so it fits?
> Most Chrome wheels are Chrome Plated by an outside source. The ones I have seen pit and peel after a few years. Do some research on this before you have them done.


:agree


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

My wheels were a $1600 dealer option. I would not have paid that money myself. I kinda prefer the brushed wheels, but these are growing on me.... check around local custom shops, see what they charge and see if they are reputable. then cross check with the dealer. finally crooss check ebay, there may be a set there.

Jake


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Most wheel shops will do a chrome exchange. You give up your wheels (if they're not damaged) + $500 for a set of chrome ones. Most of the warranties I've seen on the wheels are between 2 and 3 years against manufacturers defects.


----------

